# Separating Bonded Pairs - Is it okay?



## l.lai (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi there,

So since January this year i started bonding my sisters Mini Lop doe with my Netherland Dwarf buck.

I was very successful, it was pretty much love at first sight and they moved into side by side play pens within two weeks, another two weeks down and they were in a large combined play pen (i just removed the wall separating them). 

I found that both rabbits were less affectionate towards humans since they were bonded, they rarly had issues, at times there was some chasing but recently i found some sores on my Netherlands sides, looking like either bite wounds or sores that i had previously posted about.

I also noticed that having two rabbits in one area was a LOT messier than my rabbit a lone, as my sister doe liked to spread her poos around more and kick poop out of her tray.

As she is a mini lop she also has longer hair, sheds a LOT more and for longer periods.

This meant having to sweep and clean the area 2-3 times daily.

For me, caring for my pets was always a fun hobby which was rewarding but i grew tired and it became a chore.

So this weekend i decided to separate them into their original area's (my sisters rabbit was originally in her room upstairs and i live down stairs and my rabbit was in the kitchen tiled area). 

They seemed fine to be separated, i mean, they dont communicate sadness, they both appear to just look as they always have, eat their food, eat their hay, poop in trays and lay down sprawled out on the floor all relaxed as usual.

Is it okay to separate them again after bonding? I realise this means i'll have to put more time into my rabbit again? (as once bonded i found i spent less time playing with them as they were no longer as affectionate and playful, they seemed content to keep to themselves).


----------



## Amy27 (Mar 22, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend separating them unless you have to. I do think it would cause them to mourn the other bun they have bonded with. I imagine it would be stressful on them wondering where there best friend went and would be lonely. Also be aware that if you do separate them, they could unbond and you wouldn't have the option of putting them back together if you wanted too. 

I had to separate my bonded buns after one of my rabbits was ill. They unbonded. It has been over a year now and I have not been able to rebond them. For the first few months they did seem lonely though I think they have adjusted. I know now that they are unbonded they seem to require a lot more attention from me. It saddens me because I would really like them to have the companionship of another bun. One that can give them attention and love when I am busy with work and school.


----------



## l.lai (Mar 22, 2010)

I was thinking of giving them bunny dates here and there when i could be bothered going upstairs to grab my sisters Rabbit!

Well..i guess i'll have to give my rabbit more attention, the mini lop sheds far too much and its just too much work for me to maintain it.


----------

